# QuarkXpress for OS X: ¿Por que no?



## orangefunk (Dec 15, 2002)

Does anyone know why Quark has not released Xpress for OS X?

Seems like Adobe is capitalizing on this by giving away free copies of InDesign with every G4 purchase (smart move).

I've read the official Quark reasoning, which was alot of words that didn't really say much.

I am trying out my new free InDesign. So far I like it alot more than Xpress.

...I may be "switching"


----------



## toast (Dec 16, 2002)

Quark is not released for X because a major rewrite of the program is necessary, and Quark Inc. has never done this before.

Their thinking is commercial first. Not user-orientated.

ID2 is better in terms of software. Sadly, .indd files aren't RIP-compatible.


----------



## mdnky (Dec 16, 2002)

Quark is a company that by their standards will not rush a product to the market just to have it out there.  Supposedly this happened once before with version 4 and they learnt their lesson.  

Above is what I've see as a very prominent excuse all over the internet.  I am not convinced.  I've used Quark for a few years, then tried ID 1.5 about 2 years ago...within a week I quit using Quark totally.  ID 2 is generally much better than 1.5 was.

Currently everything I send out is ID2 files.  Depending on where these files go depends on the formats.  I've had no problems printing, and that's even using high-res PDFs on a digital color press, which everyone says is a big no-no (everyone meaning the old school).


----------



## mdnky (Dec 16, 2002)

> Sadly, .indd files aren't RIP-compatible.



Toast, what exactly do you mean by this?  What software/version/etc. have you had problems with?


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 16, 2002)

Does the free copy of InDesign only come with the G4 tower? I just ordered an iBook, and I was wondering if that will come with it too.


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 16, 2002)

I hear Quark is coming out with Quark 6 in the next few months.


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 16, 2002)

http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,3959,429670,00.asp

(here's the article)


----------



## twister (Dec 16, 2002)

It'll probably be full of bugs and then people who were mad because they didn't have it will be mad because they have it.  Poor Quark.

Twister


----------



## Mars (Dec 16, 2002)

Just ran across this interesting blog dicussion about Quark vs InDesign.

Quark Taking A Dive, at Typographi.ca: December 10, 2002 

Make sure to follow the link to "Comments"... they are the most interesting part!

Mars


----------



## Jason (Dec 16, 2002)

ive yet run into any problems with pdf's from indesign going to printers, although some dont like pdf's period 

anyways i love indesign as a designer, quark can eat my ass


----------



## orangefunk (Dec 16, 2002)

The free InDesign offer is only for the PowerMac G4.

http://www.apple.com/promo/designfreely/


----------



## orangefunk (Dec 16, 2002)

I checked with all my prepress folks and none of them have any problems with InDesign files.  So with that said... I am officially switching over.

InDesign is such leap ahead over Quark the way Quark was a leap above Pagemaker back in the daze.

It's really interesting to me that one of the most important Mac app has taken so long to develope an OS X version.  Everyone has known that this day was coming


----------

